

Google Cloud Storage Has New API, Lower Price - dminor
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2011/10/google-cloud-storage-is-out-of-code.html

======
spatten
Huh. I had it in my head that the Google Cloud storage was significantly
cheaper than S3. Looking at the pricing here, it's pretty much the same.

Was there an announcement for a similar Google product recently, or am I just
a victim of wishful thinking?

------
tghw
It'd be great if you could have App Engine routes that just directly serve
files from Cloud Storage.

